# Crotalus cerastes keepers



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

hey all im just wondering if anybody on here keeps Crotalus cerastes?
if they do what are they like to keep and what setups do you provide?


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

I've kept them for a number of years and successfully bred them.

They are quite specific in their needs and I'll happily do you a guide based upon my own experiences.

one of my breeding


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

slippery42 said:


> I've kept them for a number of years and successfully bred them.
> 
> They are quite specific in their needs and I'll happily do you a guide based upon my own experiences.
> 
> ...


that would be great thanks alot :2thumb:


----------



## Herpalist (Jun 17, 2009)

A rattler I would like to have. I have watched vids and read about them.

I do have a trio of Carestes carestes (Saharan horned vipers) Fast, mean little gits too !!


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

Herpalist said:


> A rattler I would like to have. I have watched vids and read about them.
> 
> I do have a trio of Carestes carestes (Saharan horned vipers) Fast, mean little gits too !!


id love to get into hots. i have seen a few bits on sidewinders and they just look amazing


----------

